# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  نتائج التوجيهي بالإسم

## الوسادة

*نتائج التوجيهي بالإسم 


http://tawjihi.ammonnews.net



مع حبي

الوسادة 

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلميلي بس ما بيطلع نتيجة  :Eh S(16):

----------


## othman9955

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## عبد الله محمود

thnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## عبد الله محمود

thnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## عبد الله محمود

thnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## عبد الله محمود

thnnnnnnnnxxx

----------


## amal ananzeh

شكرا لكي كتييييييييييييير :36 1 62[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]شكرا الكم جميعا 

ولو هاد واجبنا [/align]*

----------


## (dodo)

شكرا الك كتير 
بس لاتنسي تنزليه السنة الجاي يعني عدوري

----------


## sad_moon84

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

